# How often Do You Change Your Nail Polish?



## divadoll (Oct 10, 2011)

Curious... how often do you change nail colour?


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Oct 10, 2011)

lik  I paint them like 1 every 6 months usually  :X


----------



## aleeeshuh (Oct 10, 2011)

I change mine about every 3-4 days. Sometimes 3 times a week depending on what mood I'm in. my bf told me my glitter polish looks childish so I painted nails and toes green with extra glitter on top to let him know I don't give a shit.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautybesties (Oct 11, 2011)

Sometimes as often as every day.  Usually my longest run is 4 days if I'm crazy tired, busy, or just can't stop staring at them!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Oct 11, 2011)

I average 3-4 days.


----------



## Unique4art (Oct 11, 2011)

Don't want to sound like an echo but about ever 3-4 days. I change my mood a lot so I need to be change them a lot. From glittery to light tones to dark tones. painting your nails is a lot of fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm at 1-2 days.


----------



## andcar (Oct 13, 2011)

I us usually at 6 to 7 days, or whenever my polish stars chipping


----------



## cglmakeup (Oct 14, 2011)

every week if my nails ain't peeled off or chipped


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Oct 14, 2011)

Usually like a once a week...I take it off and don't use more polish for like 2 weeks


----------



## Lozi (Oct 17, 2011)

Every 2 weeks - that's about when it starts to chip terribly.  I tend to slather on the top coat, and reapply top coat at the end of the first week...and I try not to slam or scratch things.

But after being inspired by all the pretty nail art I see, it makes me wanna switch to every week...this may happen anyway, since I've started trimming my nails every week.  And when I do that, the nail polish has to change (chipping).


----------



## Christine914 (Oct 17, 2011)

Once a week -- it is my Sunday ritual!


----------



## Angie Bee (Oct 17, 2011)

Everyday!  I have too much polish not to!


----------



## Ms-Jelena (Oct 18, 2011)

I change mine evry 2-3 days, because I love having different colours on and have soooo many nailpolishes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissPout (Oct 19, 2011)

Usually like a once a week


----------



## smile123 (Oct 22, 2011)

Now-a-days people become more fashionable and advance. There are many tips for nail care like wash your nail regularly, Do shape of nail, do nail art as well as eat fresh fruit, green vegetables and drink more water and so on.

the salon


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 22, 2011)

Hm....maybe once every 3 weeks


----------



## kayleigh83 (Oct 22, 2011)

I used to change it very infrequently, but since I got into nail art a few months ago I change it at least twice a week, sometimes three times. I felt bad for my poor nails though because my imagination was outpacing itself, so I bought nail wheels to practice on and save my nails from all that nail polish remover!




But I do still switch it up a couple times a week at least.


----------



## kekeka (Oct 22, 2011)

1 to 2 days


----------



## chic_chica (Oct 29, 2011)

Maybe every 2-3 days. These days I'm going bare though...my nails are short.


----------



## JazzyK (Oct 30, 2011)

At the first sign of tip wear.


----------



## katana (Oct 31, 2011)

Every two weeks when I wear it.


----------



## sharonwills (Oct 31, 2011)

I change my nail color once in a week.


----------



## kayjay (Nov 2, 2011)

2-3 days for me. Sometimes I just like to add something like a glitter, matte top coat, or crackle on the second day of wearing a shade to switch it up.


----------



## william55623 (Nov 4, 2011)

2---3 days~~~


----------



## Dalylah (Nov 4, 2011)

Usually every 1-3 days. I did go a whole week once or twice. Normally though they are kept up.


----------

